# Moving to Australia with Children



## Wendy_Jenkins (Aug 5, 2011)

Moving to Australia with children? Check out my recently published Ezine article on settlement strategies that may be useful - Moving to Australia With Children - Settlement Strategies. Please feel free to indicate if you found the article helpful, or leave a comment.


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Wendy_Jenkins said:


> Moving to Australia with children? Check out my recently published Ezine article on settlement strategies that may be useful - Moving to Australia With Children - Settlement Strategies. Please feel free to indicate if you found the article helpful, or leave a comment.


Great article, lots of practical advice.


----------



## woolypear (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyway living in Brisbane w/ primary school aged children? Need recommendations for neighborhoods/schools near Griffith University. All suggestions appreciated!


----------



## clpsonoma (Mar 11, 2013)

Good suggestions. The article was good about moving to Australia. Especially about the schools which we have now experienced. It's much more relaxed here.
Cheers,
Thanks for the information


----------



## Wendy_Jenkins (Aug 5, 2011)

You're welcome and glad it was helpful.


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

What a great article. Very helpful and insightful. 
We are a family of three with a daughter aged 4 and we are migrating to canberra early jan
The reason we chose to move in jan is so our daughter starts school with the others and not as a new comer 

Thanks for a great article 
Cheers 
Sandy


----------



## Wendy_Jenkins (Aug 5, 2011)

SandhyaOz said:


> What a great article. Very helpful and insightful.
> We are a family of three with a daughter aged 4 and we are migrating to canberra early jan
> The reason we chose to move in jan is so our daughter starts school with the others and not as a new comer
> 
> ...


Thanks Sandy

It is great that your child can start school at the beginning of the Australian school year as they will be amongst others in the same situation. 

I hope your move goes well.

Wendy


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

SandhyaOz said:


> What a great article. Very helpful and insightful.
> We are a family of three with a daughter aged 4 and we are migrating to canberra early jan
> The reason we chose to move in jan is so our daughter starts school with the others and not as a new comer
> 
> ...


Hi Sandy

I am planning to move to canberra in Jan/Feb. I have 8 years old son. my wife and y son are planning to come in May 2014. Wud that be advisable...when can he get the admission in school or when term starts. which is good school in canberra..pls provide insight.


----------

